

Is Dreamjb Another Fake iOS 6.0.1 Untethered Jailbreak? - ausman
http://www.shoutpedia.com/dreamjb-ios-6.0.1-untethered-jailbreak-release-december-22nd/

======
Ndrey
everybody are welcome to discuss the future Dream JB release and give your
personall thought at <http://dreamjb.net/> fan page

